# Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!?



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

I own a 1.8 8v, stock internals. Using an audi fuel dizzy, gonna be a t3 turbo. Compression is 10:1 i do believe....how much boost do you think these engines can handle? Should I try lowering my compression? Engine has roughly 250,000 kms on it








BUT i think the compression is still great. Thanks


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (wrathchild20)*

stock compression.... 10psi if you have a strong engine
lower compression with ARP headstuds.... more


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (wrathchild20)*

Yes lower the CR, you won't be able to run much boost with 10:1.


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (EuroKid83)*

Head studs lower CR? never knew that. I was just thinkin like, double up the headgasket or somethin? Guess I learn something new every day.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (wrathchild20)*

yes go to http://www.eiptuning.com buy the lower compression headgasket.. then order arp studs.. you are good


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (TheVolksracer)*

hmmmm..yes lower the compression...but then you need to run more boost to achive the same amount of HP...and off boost will be slower....I dont understand why people just look at boost pressure alone.
Look at guys running 11.0 to 1 with big boost.(race motors) .its more of a tuning issue.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (GTIRACER2.0t)*

Actually It's more of a fuel octane issue. A 10:1 CR engine won't make much power if you can only run 6 PSI, a 8:1 CR engine can take twice the amount of boost, make more power, and be much more reliable. Bottom line is lower your CR and crank up the boost, you'll be much happier with the end result.


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (EuroKid83)*

I'm a bit too cheap to buy a low compression head gasket, but am thinking of the head studs idea. What would a doubled up headgasket run me for compression? Like 9:1?


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (wrathchild20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrathchild20* »_I'm a bit too cheap to buy a low compression head gasket, but am thinking of the head studs idea. 

I think he meant lower the compression and run some arp head studs to secure the head won't leak


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (GoKart_16v)*

uhhh....yeah.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (wrathchild20)*

Double stackc and 15psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Boosting my 1.8 8v...how much boost!? (Ghetto-8v)*

yeah but would that leave me with a 9:1 comp? If it was, i've got a buddy runnin 16psi with stock internals with 9:1


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

or, you could buy a g60 block, or a rabbit 1.8L block. the g60 is 8:1 and the rabbit is 8.5:1, atleast most of them are, i think.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

JH engine is 8.5:1


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

Which one is code JH?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

that would be a bunny block. prob. 74ish to 83 or 84, but im not sure. im a mkII person.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrathchild20* »_Which one is code JH?

I'm not sure about other year Rabbit's but the '83 - '84 GTI had the JH code engine. IIRC all other Rabbit's (gasoline) had either a 1.6 or 1.7 4 cylinder.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i think they were all 8.5:1, but th JH was a 1.8L.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

I had a JH in my 84 Jetta Coupe.


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

cooool.


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*

Is there a high success rate of just doubling up the headgasket?







Anybody know of any horror stories?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (wrathchild20)*

I would suggest head studs at least. It's a lil safer and helps stacking easier. I have been running 2 metal layered gaskets in my ABA for 2 years, no problems and I'm on head bolts still.


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

all i have to say is build your motor right than doing half ass because by the end.. you'll be like **** i should of just did it right than boosting only for months n your gonna rebuild your engine... up to you tho.. its your decision.. its your motor...


----------



## wrathchild20 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (RedBeetkeon18z)*

yeahh my buddy is givin me his bottom end, gonna rebuild that when i get the $$$. Until then i probably wont run much boost, and only crank it up when i know i can afford to replace it.


----------

